# I won All



## staff2015 (Apr 3, 2016)

hello fellow football lovers in this forum, I am here to stay and I am here to handle and help out our fans to make huge profit on their betting.Here is the screen shot of my bet I placed on the 2nd of April bellow.

http://prntscr.com/amjgvs

keep watch to my post on this forum for a better win.Am here to stay.


----------



## Michael Pearson (May 5, 2016)

Hey! That's great. I love playing football.


----------



## yousuucckkss (May 7, 2016)

greattt


----------



## staff2015 (May 7, 2016)

yeah we are here to help anyone so if you have any selections on any football then paste it here for thorough analysis.Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## melda7711 (Aug 14, 2016)

you really lucky


----------



## Joe7940 (Aug 15, 2016)

TODAY 15/08/16
JONKOPINGS SODRA vs OSTERSUNDS  FULL-TIME DRAW


----------



## jiriprochazka (Aug 24, 2016)

Michael Pearson said:


> Hey! That's great. I love playing football.



Yeah football is amazing. I used to play footbal 12 years.


----------



## moonzhong (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi I am here to share the free football betting tips to all of you.
Santos vs Vasco da Gama Betting Tips
1x2 Picks: Santos
Handicap Picks: Santos -1
http://www.goaloo.com/tips/Santos-V...H-Prediction-8-25-2016-Brasil-Cup-156637.html


Red Bull Salzburg VS Dinamo Zagreb Betting Tips
1x2 Picks: Red Bull Salzburg
Handicap Picks: Red Bull Salzburg -0.75
http://www.goaloo.com/tips/Red-Bull...n-8-25-2016-UEFA-Champions-League-156643.html


Manchester City VS Steaua Bucuresti Betting Tips
1x2 Picks: Manchester City
Handicap Picks: Manchester City -2
http://www.goaloo.com/tips/Manchest...n-8-25-2016-UEFA-Champions-League-156656.html


----------



## Peter Portman (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for tips.


----------



## Joe7940 (Sep 1, 2016)

This was nice


----------

